# [FIXED] GCC : sanitize fixed-point

## h4rdened

Hello,

I could not find any anwer trough search engine, the documentation and the forum about the useflag sanitize and fixed-point for sys-devel/gcc

My actual gcc :

```
sys-devel/gcc-6.3.0

cxx fortran hardened multilib nls nptl openmp pie ssp vtv -altivec -awt -cilk -debug -doc -fixed-point -gcj -go -graphite -jit -libssp -mpx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -pch -regression-test -sanitize -vanilla
```

```
gcc -v

Using built-in specs.

COLLECT_GCC=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/6.3.0/gcc

COLLECT_LTO_WRAPPER=/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.3.0/lto-wrapper

Target: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.3.0/work/gcc-6.3.0/configure --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/6.3.0 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.3.0/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.3.0 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.3.0/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.3.0/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.3.0/include/g++-v6 --with-python-dir=/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.3.0/python --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-obsolete --enable-secureplt --disable-werror --with-system-zlib --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --enable-checking=release --with-bugurl=https://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion='Gentoo Hardened 6.3.0 p1.0' --enable-esp --enable-libstdcxx-time --disable-libstdcxx-pch --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --enable-multilib --with-multilib-list=m32,m64 --disable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --enable-targets=all --disable-libgcj --enable-libgomp --disable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libcilkrts --disable-libmpx --enable-vtable-verify --enable-libvtv --enable-lto --without-isl --disable-libsanitizer --enable-default-pie --enable-default-ssp

Thread model: posix

gcc version 6.3.0 (Gentoo Hardened 6.3.0 p1.0)
```

I would like to activate sanitize and fixed-point, I already add those in my /etc/portage/package.use/sys-devel as follow :

```
sys-devel/gcc sanitize fortran fixed-point
```

But after emerge it, those flag are still unactive. What I'm missing ? How can I enabled those use ?Last edited by h4rdened on Sat May 27, 2017 1:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

equery u gcc

hard to tell why our gcc doesn't enable them, did you check emerge -pv gcc output to see if they are select like they should?

----------

## h4rdened

emerge -pv gcc

```
[ebuild   R   ~] sys-devel/gcc-6.3.0:6.3.0::gentoo  USE="cxx fortran hardened (multilib) nls nptl openmp (pie) (ssp) vtv (-altivec) (-awt) -cilk -debug -doc (-fixed-point) (-gcj) -go -graphite (-jit) (-libssp) -mpx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc (-pch) -regression-test (-sanitize) -vanilla
```

equery u gcc

```
 - - sanitize        : Build support for various sanitizer functions (ASAN/TSAN/etc...)
```

Fixed-point does not show on the equery u gcc

----------

## Ant P.

```
 ~ $ quse -D fixed-point | grep sys-devel/gcc

 local:fixed-point:sys-devel/gcc: Enable fixed-point arithmetic support for MIPS targets in gcc (Warning: significantly increases compile time!)
```

----------

## h4rdened

()       circumfix   forced, masked, or removed

Solved.

----------

